# When do I wax??



## Janelle (Feb 26, 2008)

So I made my first hard cheese (colby) on Friday. I have been letting it air dry, how do I know when to wax it?
It has a more hard/dry coating on it since it has been drying, but there are a couple spots that are still soft & lighter in color (not sure if I am explaining this right! :crazy)
Should I wax it now, or let the smaller spots dry?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Janelle,

Welcome to the board! I think your avatar is adorable 

You should let your cheese dry thoroughly before you wax it. In the process of drying it is developing a rind. You want a nice rind on your cheese, hard, dry and uniform in color. 

Christy


----------



## Janelle (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks  That is my baby boy, my first after 2 girls, and he is a sweetie :blush2

Ok, it is getting a rind, I will wait until it is more uniform. Do I need to worry about mold while it is air drying??


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Typical drying time is 5-10 days. Remember to turn your cheese often to encourage an even rind. If mold develops, don't worry about it, just remove it by cleaning the area with salt water on a brush or sterile piece of cheese cloth.

Christy


----------

